# Marines' Uniforms Better than the Army's Once Again?



## Marauder06 (Nov 3, 2013)

http://hitthewoodline.com/satura/



> In a rare departure from the intra-service rivalry that typifies the relationship between their two branches of service, the Chief of Staff of the Army, General Raymond Odierno, sent a formal letter of concession to the Commandant of the Marine Corps acknowledging that the Marines have successfully wrested away the only edge that the Army held over the Marine Corps uniforms.


----------



## RetPara (Nov 4, 2013)

Bullshit....  The Army never had the edge....


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 4, 2013)

Links down.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 4, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> http://hitthewoodline.com/satura/2013/11/3/Marine-corps-upstages-army-uniforms-once-again


Linky no work, find signal NCO to fix for you prease.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 4, 2013)

Mara must have gone and tried to post it without NCO help...  wrong again...  therefore his one being right is cancelled in perpetuity.


----------



## Ves (Nov 4, 2013)

It worked for me after I uncapitalized the M in Marine in the URL.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 4, 2013)

Site autocorrect strikes again...


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 4, 2013)

Ves said:


> It worked for me after I uncapitalized the M in Marine in the URL.





Marauder06 said:


> Site autocorrect strikes again...



Once again, enlisted support bails out the MI Officer


----------

